# These Are *Not* Vintage...



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

...but they are legitimate Shanghai Watch factory pieces, and they're all fun.

I'm posting them as "incoming" because some of these models (and other similar pieces) have very recently become available on Ebay and people who might be interested in buying them should know what they are--and what they aren't.

So: I purchased these for my collection knowing full well they are not rare originals. I still think they're all very fun and I look forward to their arrival--and taking better photos of 'em.

These are all inexpensive Shanghai recreations or homages (or "copies") to earlier Shanghai or other famous vintage watches in China that are quite sought after by collectors. They are modern copies/lookalikes but they are not fakes. They are actually made by the Shanghai Watch Factory and they are usually sold in China clearly marked as tribute or nostalgic/remembrance items.

Although some of the Ebay ads don't make the distinction between homage and real vintage very clear, I think it's also plain that these obviously modern pieces wouldn't fool a Chinese Chinese vintage watch collector for 10 seconds--and weren't intended to.

*The first *is an homage/tribute to the 1956 prototype Heping (Peace) watch from Shanghai Watch factory (new version):










Real thing (from Joel Chan's Micmicmor)










*The second *is a modern homage to the quite well known Druzhba (Soviet built) USSR-China "Friendship" watch (new version). Judging by the small characters in the small red circle below the hands-where the second hand goes in a real Druzba--it wouldn't surprise me if this recreation first saw life as a "gift" watch at a Chinese sporting (soccer?) event.










Real thing (from Micmicmor):










*The third *is an homage to a watch that Shanghai actually never made at all as far as I've ever seen , but they should have because I really like it. This wonderful fantasy-vintage watch has the early type of zuan sign and everything and is clearly made to have a vintage look and feel.










(Just for information: I purchased these from a Chinese seller but apart from Ebay--and, unless from Micmicmor, these are all sellers pics).


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice selection there Ron :thumbsup:

That last one is a real beauty :yes:


----------



## Neptune (Jun 30, 2010)

AlbertaTime said:


> ...but they are legitimate Shanghai Watch factory pieces, and they're all fun.
> 
> I'm posting them as "incoming" because some of these models (and other similar pieces) have very recently become available on Ebay and people who might be interested in buying them should know what they are--and what they aren't.
> 
> ...


Cool

Who cares that they aren't vintage or "desrirable". They look great with the Chinese characters, and yes they are fun ...

Neptune


----------

